# smelly water



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a tank set up for about a week with fish, and the water just smells horrible, I did put alot of prime and stress zyme because it was a new tank is this maybe why?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

both my tanks smell and i only add declorinator. i just lift the lid up and out goes the stinky. i dont like the smell but i just live with it. i think that it is what you feed them and how long you let it sit in there. if you let the food sit in there then it will stink pretty bad.good luck man.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

make sure there is no food around and add carbon to the filter


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I have added carbon with no luck, havent fed in 2 days, I doint know if I can live with this smell


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> I have added carbon with no luck, havent fed in 2 days, I doint know if I can live with this smell :rock:










take a shower

sorry couldent resist


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

> take a shower


HaHaHa that the funny. tell it to my brother


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

boooo


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sorry







i just cant let a good burn go to waste.







no offense


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

buy a biowheel, or a filter w/ a bio wheel. the smell will die out drastically.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol, no offense taken, I set myself up for that one


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The smell will go away when the tank is cycled. I dont use carbon on any of my tanks and none of them smell.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> The smell will go away when the tank is cycled. I dont use carbon on any of my tanks and none of them smell.


 I sure hope your right, thanks for lowering my concerns


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> The smell will go away when the tank is cycled. I dont use carbon on any of my tanks and none of them smell.










have you cycled your tank already???


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I had the same problem, What I did I just added carbon to my filter but I made sure my tank was fully cycle. Since then the smell went away.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Use carbon and dont leave as much food left in the tank if possible. If this doesnt work go buy a ozone generator or deionizing filter or something along those lines to kill the smell in the room.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

no I didn't cycle the tank for very long, but in my experience P's are tough as hell and dont really need it. I only feed small amounts and food is usually gone within minutes so I know that is not the problem. Ill give it a week and see if it persists, by then it should be fully cycled


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

bump


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i ahve this problem too.

a few things i do:

-since my tank is in a small room, i open windows, and alwayshave air circulating
-water changes, no leftover food.
-vacuum gravel, very important, dont miss this step.
-if your temp is to high water evaporates quickly and you get a mouldy smell
-think clean thoughts, if your tank is dirty it will smell. you'll have to do something. maybe try changing some inserts in your filters not just add carbon.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i noticed if you leave dead decaying matter in the tank...it will stink like sh*t...i would always leave dead feeders floating around cuz im too lazy to clean until it started stinking up my room. do a water change add some carbon to your filter and dont leave anything in the tank!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> no I didn't cycle the tank for very long, but in my experience P's are tough as hell and dont really need it.


Sorry to get off-topic, but saying that piranha's don't really need a cycled tank when dumped, because they are tough fish, is pure non-sense...

Every fish needs a cycled tank, wheter it's a fragile community fish or a hardy piranha - the latter may be more tolerant to bad water conditions, but ammonia is ammonia, and nitrItes are nitrItes, no matter what fish you keep.
And keep in mind that living in a not fully cycled tank can also do harm that can't be seen (like damaged gills), drastically shortening your fish's life span...


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

well this might be dumb but I have set up 3 piranha tanks for myslf and 2 friends, I have never had one filled for more than 24 hours, just enough time to warm up the water, before adding fish. And to this date out of 19 P' total havent killed one yet. I do have a reverse osmosis unit I use for my salt water tank, so the fact that I use that helps water quality tremendously, that and a little bio spira. so call it non sense but its worked time and time again., this just happens to be the first time it stinks like ass


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> well this might be dumb but I have set up 3 piranha tanks for myslf and 2 friends, I have never had one filled for more than 24 hours, just enough time to warm up the water, before adding fish. And to this date out of 19 P' total havent killed one yet. I do have a reverse osmosis unit I use for my salt water tank, so the fact that I use that helps water quality tremendously, that and a little bio spira. so call it non sense but its worked time and time again., this just happens to be the first time it stinks like ass


 I'm not saying it doesn't work - all I said is that there may be dangerous long-term effects because of release fish too early: don't you think ammonia with ammonia burns will shorten a fish's lifespan (even though it may look perfectly healthy from the outside)?

I'm not pointing fingers here, nor trying to tell you what to do: I'm just passing on information that might be helpful for your fish's wellbeing - what you do with it is your business...


----------

